# Kicker for a fishmaster 196



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

For anyone running a fishmaster. Any suggestions on kicker? How do you have it set up? I figure long shaft but was wondering if tiller or remote, mounted right on the boat or a bracket and anything else that one may want to look out for. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a super fisherman and mine is mounted on the transom.9.9 four stroke mercury . have a steering link rod that connects to my main motor so I can steer from helm. also have a servo connected to the throttle linkage of the kicker with a dial on dash that I can control the speed with.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a 9.9 suzuki 4s on mine and i just used the motor mount screws to tighten it down.at no problems It has been on the boat 3 years. I just tighten the friction down with the motor pointing straight. I then steer with the i-piolt terrova and use Itroll to control the speed. Oh also has electric trim and well worth getting.


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

Do you run trim tabs on your Fishmaster? 

If yes you might want to use a bracket to give your tabs more room.

Personally I like a remote kicker, but I also use mine on lakes like Pymatuning. I also have had a troll master on my kicker for years and reccomend it or something like it. 

I do use my kicker for propulsion and steer with my Terrova.....makes for a great setup on Erie.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah. Have the Terrova already just wanted a kicker to push it and use the Terrova to steer it. Batteries don’t last long enough just using the Terrova. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

You might want to check Online outboard .com that is where i bought mine from. They beat all the prices at the dealers too. They were pretty good to work with good luck.and very helpful.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

halfrack said:


> You might want to check Online outboard .com that is where i bought mine from. They beat all the prices at the dealers too. They were pretty good to work with good luck.and very helpful.


Thanks. I will definitely check it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a Merc 9.9 pro-kicker on mine. Electric start & tilt. Originally had it hooked to main motor for steering but it was more trouble than it was worth. I push with the Merc & steer with the Terrova. Have a rudder on the Terrova so seldom run more than a 2.5 power setting. I do have trim tabs and it is tight but they get along just fine. Let me know if you want info on kicker with trim tabs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Suzuki on my 210 fish master . Does good . I like it better than the Merc I had previously . I don't think you'll be unhappy with any choice .

Mine is attached to my main motor and has tilt and trim as well as a troll master 2 for speed adjustment. 

I usually just use it for speed , then use the terrova to control my heading .


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Same as the other guys.i did move my kicker over towards the middle a little to put my trim tabs on.id go efi if I were to do it again.but mine is an older one at an 07. I have my kicker to a tr1 autopilot but I never use it. Terrova does the job n a tie bar


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Mine is set up very similar to Meerkats . I'd opt for the EFI 
Suzuki over a carbed motor. I use an Itroll to fine tune speed. Power tilt/electric start make life easier.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

What brand kicker do you guys prefer. Seems like Suzuki is popular. I was looking at Mercury any input is appreciated. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I am very happy with my 9.9 Suzuki so far no problems I have had it 3 years. I like that it is EFI and starts great even when it is cold out . I really like the electric trim and tilt worth the extra money. I got this kicker because i heard of the starting problems with the Mercury . I think craig at erie outfitters put them on their boats. So give him a call about them. Oh plus they cost less then a Mercury 9.9 PK.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Heard the same on mercury. I also heard the the Suzuki has/had problems maintaining speed especially lower speed-rpms. Have you had any problems with this. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

My efi Suzuki starts at the bump of the key . And has no problem idling at low speed


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I have had no problems maintaining idling at lower speeds either.


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a 4 stroke, 9.9 Tohatsu, long shaft with EFI, electric start, power tilt and I added the Troll Pro. Tohatsu is building many of the smaller Mercury engines and labeling them for Merc. They are very reliable, easy to start and idle down nicely. I bought mine from outboardsonline they had best price and free shipping.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Pressman said:


> I have a 4 stroke, 9.9 Tohatsu, long shaft with EFI, electric start, power tilt and I added the Troll Pro. Tohatsu is building many of the smaller Mercury engines and labeling them for Merc. They are very reliable, easy to start and idle down nicely. I bought mine from outboardsonline they had best price and free shipping.


I know that they are building the smaller motors. Any idea why they haven’t made a mercury 9.9 efi. If they did I bet they would sell pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Mercury has a propane motor now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

kraftmatic said:


> Mercury has a propane motor now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is interesting! What kind of tank? Regular 20lb cylinder? Won’t have any ethanol issues!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah said they hooked one up to a grill tank in the shop to try one out. Only 5hp though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

So I am also looking at options. I have a 2018 Crestliner 1850 Sport Fish. Currently have a terrova on the bow. Looking at the Suzuki as well based on my research. Just seems Mercury is left behind on the 9.9 EFU options.

I am curious as I’ve heard a lot of walleye guys say they love the tiller? I see some huge benefits to that but it seems like it’s strictly when following sharp turns on drop offs? They idle down and follow that with the kicker? I guess I’m not following why they can’t do that with the remote and the trolling motor? 

I don’t have cables yet so obviously tiller would be simple. However I know it’s not a huge deal either to do the remote kicker. Just curious from those who have ever used a tiller kicker or had experiences with them.


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

meyers9163 said:


> So I am also looking at options. I have a 2018 Crestliner 1850 Sport Fish. Currently have a terrova on the bow. Looking at the Suzuki as well based on my research. Just seems Mercury is left behind on the 9.9 EFU options.
> 
> I am curious as I’ve heard a lot of walleye guys say they love the tiller? I see some huge benefits to that but it seems like it’s strictly when following sharp turns on drop offs? They idle down and follow that with the kicker? I guess I’m not following why they can’t do that with the remote and the trolling motor?
> 
> I don’t have cables yet so obviously tiller would be simple. However I know it’s not a huge deal either to do the remote kicker. Just curious from those who have ever used a tiller kicker or had experiences with them.


I’ve had both set ups, the tiller will do everything the remote will do once you install a troll master or similar, plus you have the ability to operate from the rear if wanted. Plus I like the simplicity, no extra cables and controls. I doubt I will ever go back to a remote on future boats.


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

Gradyfish said:


> I’ve had both set ups, the tiller will do everything the remote will do once you install a troll master or similar, plus you have the ability to operate from the rear if wanted. Plus I like the simplicity, no extra cables and controls. I doubt I will ever go back to a remote on future boats.


Thanks. I already have the trolling motor so it’s why I’m leaning towards a tiller. I’ve heard so many like that set up. Then too if they have another small boat they can use it on those. I don’t have that but know some who do that.

I have to go back to the shop with my boat anyways. I’ll see what they can do. Transom trim piece got caught when I tilted the main motor and needs fixed. Hopefully that’ll be under warranty as it’s literally caught by the motor they hung on a new boat. Fingers crossed Crestliner and the dealership stand by that.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Gradyfish said:


> I’ve had both set ups, the tiller will do everything the remote will do once you install a troll master or similar, plus you have the ability to operate from the rear if wanted. Plus I like the simplicity, no extra cables and controls. I doubt I will ever go back to a remote on future boats.


I like the idea of the troll master for throttle control. Is there a tie bar that you could attach it you want to go to a 9.9 lake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Gradyfish said:


> I’ve had both set ups, the tiller will do everything the remote will do once you install a troll master or similar, plus you have the ability to operate from the rear if wanted. Plus I like the simplicity, no extra cables and controls. I doubt I will ever go back to a remote on future boats.


I like the idea of the troll master for throttle control. Is there a tie bar that you could attach it you want to go to a 9.9 lake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes, I’ve been using the Panther tie bar with good success. I usually make my own brackets rather than the generic ones that come with the kit. You can steer with the bow mount, the steering wheel or the tiller handle. I think it is the most versatile set up.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I would strongly suggest iTroll...not Troll Master. Better and more infinite adjustment, waterproof box, hunt mode is an AWESOME tool and their customer service is outstanding. I have owned both and it’s really no comparison.


----------

